# Players needed for Jovian Chronicles game



## Wil (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm running a Jovian Chronicles game near Etiwanda, CA starting on January 18th, 2003.  This game will be held once a month, starting 10 or 11ish in the morning (maybe a little later) until 4 or 5 in the afternoon.  I'm in need of 2 or 3 players, preferably in the Inland Empire area, but anyone who is willing to make a short drive (the location for the game is right off of the 210).  Anyone interested can email me at dreamweaver@keyway.net


----------

